
Ask HN: Are there any alternatives to FBA (Fulfilled by Amazon)? - interfacesketch
For a small business that prefers someone else to handle the logistics of stock, shipping, payments and returns, are there any alternatives to FBA in the US or Europe? As far as I can tell, the answer is a resounding no. Am I wrong?<p>I&#x27;m aware of some of the problems with FBA. However, it also offers opportunities to small business&#x27; that have no equivalent.<p>If you know of alternatives to FBA, please post them here. If you have used FBA, please let us know about your experience and your thoughts. Thank you :-)
======
ganeshkrishnan
Our startup aihello handles everything except payments and we integrate with
3pl as well FBA.

The reason there is no competition to FBA is because it's extremely hard to
setup the whole infrastructure especially warehouse planning. It took us two
years to get where we are now and we still have miles to go before we can
support EU.

Also note that most large organizations have their own proprietary fba-like
logistics. I used to lead the ibm logistics project back when they were into
PC's and used that experience to create my current startup

------
dhruvkar
[https://www.shipbob.com/](https://www.shipbob.com/)

looked into this very briefly. operate similarly.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Shipbob is a 3pl. They don't handle all logistics , planning or fulfillment
from platforms

